# professional cpt code for the office



## trose45116 (Mar 23, 2009)

does anyone know what cpt code can be billed out for the interpretation of an HSG for professional side.


----------



## sjackson (May 6, 2009)

*professional cpt code*

It's the same code.  Some payers want you to use modifiers.
26 for professional service and TC for Technical component.

58340
76831-26
76831-TC

or
58340
76831

Make sure you use the correct place of service (POS) and that your Practice management system does not have a hospital default POS.


----------

